
Now there's a platform that people can see the world from different perspectives - tgursu
http://paradict.com
======
tgursu
Paradict aims to create cultural area in a dictionary format that come
together people around the world

------
tgursu
And it is going to be exclusive environment, unlike urban dictionary. We are
waiting for your feedbacks !

